# First grow



## billy2thumbs (Mar 31, 2017)

I know it has stretch quite a bit this being my first girl and learning it's been flowering for 28 days any thoughts of it filling out on the top or no?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budlight (Mar 31, 2017)

Looks like you're on the up and up my friend nothing but positive things from here trust me hanging around here there's nothing but good people that can help you achieve great things


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 31, 2017)

You probably have 5 weeks or so to go.  I think it will fill out quite a bit in that time.  She is looking healthy and happy.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## tokenzen (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks good, she'll fill out the last 3 weeks and you'll really see her start stacking around the last 2 weeks.  Tell us what she is.


----------

